# Puppy Throwing Up



## Scarlett

Hi everyone, 

I am a little concerned about my puppy, and I have never had a dog before, so I am not sure what is normal and when I should go to the vet. It is a holiday right now so her vet isn't open, so I thought I would ask here for now. 

Last night, Scarlett threw up twice after eating her dinner. She ate a bit later than usual, and she ate everything really quickly - but she usually does eat quickly. We looked at the vomit and it was basically kibble. It didn't look like it was chewed or digested at all and it was very soon after she had eaten - maybe 10 minutes or so. She didn't seem to be "sick". She seemed to bounce back to being herself afterwards, and wanted to play. 

We kept an eye on her last night, and she seemed to be fine. She had a little snack later because she threw up all of her dinner, and she also drank some water. She kept this down. 

This morning I was still nervous and wanted to make sure she was okay. I tried looking this up on the internet and did read that sometimes puppies get sick from eating too fast. At breakfast time this morning, I put her kibble into her kong - bits at a time. We figured that because we couldn't get a slow feed bowl or anything at that time, this would at least slow her down a little bit. She ate most of the food out of the kong, and the last little bit I just put into her dish. She seemed to chew a bit more this morning than last night. She did not throw up her breakfast, and she had a normal poo later on. She also seemed to be behaving like her normal self all day, she played outside when we went out, she played inside with her toys, drank water, etc. All normal. 

For dinner tonight, I tried the same thing with the kong, but I may have put more in it each time than I did last night. She seemed to eat quickly, but again, she usually does. About a half hour after eating, she threw up again. I didn't think that it looked like purely kibble but I have a bad fear of vomit so I didn't really look. My husband looked at it though and said that it looked like whole kibble. This has just happened so I can't really say, but again she doesn't seem "sick". 

So I am just wondering what your thoughts are. Do you think she is just eating too fast? If so, how can I get her to slow down? Could she be sick with something? Should I take her to the emergency animal hospital?

Thank you for your time, and help!


----------



## Sezra

I would be concerned if this continues and get her checked out. If she is pooing and eating her morning meal fine however it does sound like she may be eating too fast. As she is only young it might be worthwhile dividing her daily food ration between three meals rather than two, this might stop her from eating the evening meal so quickly and bringing it back up again. What type of food are you feeding and what is the reccomended daily amount? I took on an older puppy but even at 5 months her daily requirement was divided into three meals per day. Just a thought but hope it helps.


----------



## tinal38

My pup was doing this for a bit when he was smaller, and I read that to wet their food a little bit helps slow them down. Since she seems fine, I wouldn't worry just yet, but it shouldn't get to be a habit. Are you feeding twice or three times a day? Maybe break her food up so her evening meal isn't so big?


----------



## Janev1000

I fed Biscuit 4 times a day as instructed until he was almost 12 weeks. I used to feed him at 8, 12, 4 & 8 which meant he had food little and often. I think this is the usual routine for an 8 week old pup but I know some do 3 meals. I would think her stomach is too small to manage only two meals a day with the quantity she needs for her size. There will be too much in each meal for her to handle all at once.


----------



## Scarlett

Thank you for your help! I think that she is growing so fast that she gets hungry and just inhales her food, so it comes back up. We have kept with the little things to slow her down (putting some in the Kong, wetting the food, spreading it out) and have also started giving her an "extra" meal - feeding more often. So far today has been good, but it seems to be dinner time that gives her trouble. I will let you know how it goes!


----------



## M&M's mummy

You need to feed her 3-4 times a day in small quantities as it is easier for her to digest.

If you are only feeding her twice she is probably hungry and therefore gulping down her food too quickly and being sick.

Try giving the same amount of food over four meals and then gradually reduce to 3. As long as she is ok in herself and drinking water then hopefully this feeding routine should stop the gulping and sickness.

If however after doing this she continues to be sick then I would see the vet.

Good luck


----------



## Kel

Maybe also think about her water consumption? Sometimes Chloe will drink too much too quickly and she will regurgitate it, along with any(undigested) food she recently ate. We tend not to give her any water near mealtime because of this and as a general rule, we don't give her much water at a time. She is able to make it clear when she needs a drink, though. Also, sometimes if she is too active after eating, she will regurgitate back up her undigested food.

Hope you get it all sorted out! Chloe has done more than her fair share regurgitating in her life and it can be worrying.


----------



## Scarlett

Thank you again, everyone! When we got Scarlett we weren't instructed on how many times a day to feed her, and in the excitement I forgot to ask (bad parent, I know). I have never owned a dog before so this is all so new. I am glad that I found this forum for help!

Yesterday went great though, no food came back up! We fed her an extra meal, so it was broken up into smaller quantities, and I wet it as well. So far today has gone smoothly as well. So I think that as long as we keep doing this she will be fine. I didn't like seeing this happen to my baby, even though she wasn't lethargic or anything, it is not good for her to not be getting the nutrition from her food.


----------

